# Sunterra...Advice on selling elderly parents Sunterra Club needed?



## thuband (Apr 26, 2007)

My elderley parents converted a deeded week to Club Sunterra 16000 points based on Deeded Week #52 at Powathan Plantation Williamsburg, VA. They are now no longer in a financial position to make the finance payments and the maint. fees. They still owe a lot of money on the Financing. They have considered just quitting making the payments and letting it default. They have also tried the paid marketing services to no avail. 

I am looking for advice on some way that they may be able to get out from under this thing without defaaulting. What would 16000 Club Sunterra Points and a deeded week 52 in Wiliamsburg, VA be worth on the market? Are the point sellable/transferable? 

Any advice or info is appreciated?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sunterra can be difficult to sell because much of the benifit of owning a resort managed by sunterra is belonging to Club Sunterra. But, when you sell you are not able to sell the club membership ( the points) only the underlining deed.  So your parents can only sell their deeded week at Powathan Plantation Williamsburg, VA. 

If you look at completed auctions on Ebay, you can see what Powathan Plantation weeks have been selling for. 

Sorry I know this isn't what you want to hear.

Do not for any reason give more money to the many TS sales companies. Their listing fees ( often >$500) are how they make money. Once they get the listing fee they make little effort to sell your TS. Also, the're are companies which ask you to pay them ( yes, I said pay them) >$3000 to take your TS off your hands.   Please read the "how to sell your TS thread" at the top of the buying and selling board. 

Good Luck and welcome to TUG.

PS the best solution may be for you to keep the TS and co-own it with your parents. You'd be a Club Sunterra for free and although, I'm not a sunterra owner, many people, once club members, like the program.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 26, 2007)

thuband said:


> What would 16000 Club Sunterra Points and a deeded week 52 in Wiliamsburg, VA be worth on the market? Are the point sellable/transferable?



Here are some eBay sales:

ebay #4465324551- ended May 31, 2006 - week 52 4BR - $2550.00 
ebay #4453002997- ended April 8, 2006 - week 26 4BR - $3,407.00 
ebay #4451928386- ended April 3, 2006 - week 51 3BR - $1,236.00
ebay #4453928170- ended April 13, 2006 - week 23 4BR - $2,225.00

Sales 1 and 2 would convert into the same number of points as what you have to offer (Sunterra people correct me if I am wrong). Not much other data to report for weeks 26,27, 47,51, or 52 that I have seen. Note the sales are all from last year. There has been a pretty good market for Sun Option points (the Florida Trust), but that isn't what you have to sell. I'd be inclined to try to make good reservations with the points and rent them. You will need to step up to the plate to help them out (its a fair bit of work)

Otherwise, Looks like the week is worth $2,500 - $3,500.


----------



## Cappy (Apr 26, 2007)

*1st ? how much do they still owe?*

What kind of finc. do they have? (what are the payments & at what % rate?)
You can try to sell @ redweeks .com for about $40 (I think) to list it. Also try myresortnetworks.com both of those I have sold my units!!


----------

